# US veteran, 108, fights for WWI memorial



## Colin1 (Dec 4, 2009)

BBC News - US veteran, 108, fights for WWI memorial


----------



## Maestro (Dec 4, 2009)

I don't really know what to think about it... The idea of a monument to the WWI fallens is a good idea, but renaming an existing (local) monument when there is already a plan to make a National monument in Kansas... I say leave it to Kansas.

Of course it is not the Capital of the USA, but still...


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 4, 2009)

Agreed.....they deserve a memorial, but not a recycled one. There are no Civil War memorials in DC (that I know of?), they're dotted across the country. If Kansas is building a brand-spankin new memorail to WW1 vets, that's good enough for me! Then again....I wasn't there. He was. I hope some sort of middle ground can be reached to the satisfaction of all involved!


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 4, 2009)

108. What a long life!
But he looks younger


----------



## DBII (Dec 4, 2009)

I understand his point. The mall has a WW II, Korean and Vietnam memorial. He should start a commettee and have someone raise money for a new WWI memorial. 

DBII


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 4, 2009)

Agree with all. Build a new memorial. Seems the only way to truly honor those who gave their lives. Renaming a existing one seems a slight dishonor to both the group the memorial was originally dedicated too, and also to all WW1 vets, like that we did not care enough to honor them with a brand new memorial worthy of their sacrifice and contributions to this country.


----------

